# Mehrere Domains und Rechner mit einer offiziellen IP?



## Asterix-Ac (14. Mai 2004)

Hi Community,

ich habe ein logisches Problem ...

ich habe mehrere Rechner und mehrere Domains.
Die Domains sind bei einem Free-Anbieter gehostet. 
Bisher hatte ich für jeden Rechner eine eigene offizielle IP-Adresse.
Doch bald ändert sich das und ich habe nur noch eine IP. Aber weiterhin mehrere Rechner. 
Ich habe mir überlegt, wenn ich nun einem Router (Fli4L - Linux-Disketten-Distribution) die offizielle IP gebe und die Anfragen weiterrouten lasse in das Private Netz (192.168.x.x) dann würde es gehen, aber ich habe keine Idee, wie das Routing aussehen muss, damit sich der richtige Rechner auch angesprochen fühlt, wenn eine Anfrage an eine Domain kommt. Ich sollte einige statische Routen eingeben, doch wie müssen die aussehen ? 

Wäre dankbar für ein bischen (oder auch ein bischen mehr) Hilfe. 

Asterix


----------



## gothic ghost (16. Mai 2004)

Hi,
statische Route
IP des Rechners -> Subnet Musk -> IP des Routers als Gateway.
für einen Rechner.
Auf diesem müßtest du mit  Virtuellen Hosts des Webservers 
die verschieden Domains auflösen und weiterleiten,
soweit mir bekannt nur mit Apache möglich.


----------



## Asterix-Ac (17. Mai 2004)

Hi Gothic, 

das klingt ja schon ganz gut, aber ich brauche 
1. mehrere Rechner 
2. mehr als nur den Webserver (SSH, Sendmail,POP3)

Gibt es nicht sowas wie einen DNS-Forwarder oder so?
Was ist mit Bridging ?

Asterix


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (17. Mai 2004)

Hi

Ich versteh das ganze nur teilweise. Also du hast mehrere Rechner und jeder von denen soll die eine offizielle IP bekommen. Wenn das so ist, wird es nicht funktionierten. Weil jeder Rechner im Internet braucht eine eigene IP-Adresse. Wenn du mehrere IP-Adressen bei deinem Provider beantragst, dann kannst du es mit den Static-Routes wie ghost es schon gesagt hat konfigurieren.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Asterix-Ac (17. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

nein, ich meinte das anders. ich habe jetzt mehrere Rechner, die jeweils eine eigene offizielle IP haben. Bald habe ich aber nur noch eine offizielle IP. Ich möchte aber alle Rechner weiterverwenden, so dass sie vom Inet aus erreichbar bleiben. 
Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass ich einen zusätzlichen Rechner in das ganze Netz hänge und dem die IP gebe und alle Anfragen an die anderen Rechner weiterrouten lasse. So hat nur ein Rechner eine offizielle IP und die anderen haben dann z.B. 192.168.x.x

Die Domains habe ich bei einem externen Anbieter laufen. Die haben also nichts mit dem Netz zu tun. Wenn aber nun eine anfrage an eine Domain kommt, die nun auf einen Rechner aufgelöst wird, der vorher eine offizielle IP hatte und nun nur noch eine private, kann es dann ja nicht funktionieren. Doch wie kann man das lösen? Etwa mit DomainRouting im Router, der die offizielle IP hat?
wie Gothic das erklärt hat, hilft mir leider nicht ganz weiter, da jeder Rechner nicht nur Apache (also http) zugang braucht, sondern auch SSH und SMTP / POP3.

Knifflig nicht !?  

Asterix


----------



## gothic ghost (17. Mai 2004)

hi,
nee, das geht nicht weil:

man keine fünf verschiede Domains über eine offizielle IP auflösen kann.

die Formuling ist nicht richtig, das geht, ich meinte aber nicht auf verschiedene Rechner.


5 Domains null cent


----------



## Asterix-Ac (19. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

OK ... ich habe eben das gleiche von meinem Provider erfahren. Schadde. 
Dann bleibt mir nur die Möglichkeit, eine IP zu mieten. (puh - teuer ...    )
Aber trotzdem Danke ...  

Asterix


----------



## thing (7. Juni 2004)

Darf man nur mal interessehalber erfahren, wieso du die Webpräsenzen nicht auf einen Server konsolidierst ? Dort könntest du dann mit vhosts weiterhin normal arbeiten. Wenn es durch eine große Last bedingt ist könntest du durch Load-Balancing die Last auf mehrere Server verteilen.

Per SSH könntest du ebenfalls einen Rechner weiterhin erreichen zu dem du, durch den Router gesteuert, die SSH-Verbindung automatisch forwardest und diesen Rechner als Hop-Point auf die anderen Rechner verwendest.

Was das Mailgeraffel angeht kann ich dir so nicht viel vorschlagen, da du die Situation noch nicht genauer beschrieben hast.

Gruß thing


----------

